# Whats so bad about the remington 770??



## WESTGABASSHNTR2995 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ive been readin all these reports of people hating on the remington model 770 deer rifle and i dont know why. I have one its an adult model 30-06 and i put a tasco worldclass 3-9x50 on it i couldnt be more saisfied with it. 

When i first got it, it had that "sticky bolt" that every one talks about, but after a month or two of using it. It works perfect, i havent had one misfire with it. I can keep it in a baseball size spot at 75 yds.

Has anyone out there owned or shot one? Most people say they hate em but theres a few that like em. I guess some of em can be better because you have your monday built rifles and then you have your friday built rifles, Friday being when everybody is ready to go home and not do a thorough job of building the gun.


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 26, 2011)

Let me start by saying, please remember that you asked. It's good that you're satisfied with yours. I'm always glad when people like what they have. These are my opinions based on my experiences only!

I have experience with several of them, and yes I'm one of those people that doesn't understand why Big Green continues to market them, especially after bringing Marlin in under the same umbrella?

In addition to my job, I've done much shadetree mechanicing  on firearms over the years, so I've had many brought to me when they act up.

I'll just use the most common complaints, one that you touched on. The sticky bolts. The one's I've seen aren't sticky when working the bolt on an empty, unfired rifle. People are mostly describing the bolt being difficult, if not near impossible to open just after firing a round. I've  seen this happen with several.

I've seen them that won't chamber a round to begin with. How these ever left the factory, I simply can't understand?

Atrocious, stagy triggers that are difficult to predict. Combine that with their unitized construction and they simply don't compare with similarly priced items from their sister company of Marlin, or the lower priced offerings from Savage/Stevens.

If you damage or wear out the barrel on a Savage or Marlin bolt rifle, even a novice with proper tools can fit a new barrel. If you damage a 770 barrel, you're left with a Remington "door stop", "crutch", or "boat paddle".  

Even if you do get one that works well, it's pretty much yours until you decide to give it to someone or scrap it. Many shops have had so many that fail to operate that they simply won't trade for them. There are much better choices for the same $$$. The Marlin and Savage/Stevens family of rifles are superior in every way. 

These are my direct observations, and again, I'm glad that you're happy with yours. CD


----------



## WESTGABASSHNTR2995 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I see where your coming from on all these complaints. I have shot a couple other ones and they act like completey different guns. My bolt is a little more resistant to open after a shot, but i havent had any problems with my trigger.

I guess remington just wanted to make a cheap rifle that would sell and last a few years. If they really stuck to it and was thorough when they built them, and used some parts that were a little more precise and fit a little tighter, they could relly have a top notch gun.

I have a remedy for when you first jack a shell in and the bolt wont close. The reason it gets stuck is because the little lip between the projectile and the shell, it gets caught on the front of the clip. Ive had to throw out a couple bullets because the little lip would be peeled up. The fix for this is to use a grinder to grind down the front of the magazine so that the lip on the bullet will not catch. 

The bullet used to get stuck on me all the time but ever since i grinded down the front of the magazine, i havent had a lick of problems with it.

Hope this helps if you get another one brought to you with this problem.


----------



## deadend (Sep 26, 2011)

WESTGABASSHNTR2995 said:


> I guess remington just wanted to make a cheap rifle that would sell and last a few years. If they really stuck to it and was thorough when they built them, and used some parts that were a little more precise and fit a little tighter, they could relly have a top notch gun.



They are way ahead of you.  They did this already with the Model 700.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 26, 2011)

deadend said:


> They are way ahead of you.  They did this already with the Model 700.



True dat, Remington did just that in 1962.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 26, 2011)

The 75yd baseball sized group did it for me.  I wont accept that from a rimfire, much less a centerfire.


----------



## Abel (Sep 26, 2011)

If all you are going to ask of your rifle is to shoot deer and hogs two or eight times a year out to 150 yards, the 770 may last you a lifetime. For 75% of all hunters, its fine. There are plenty of economy/entry level guns out there that fill tags year after year. If you enjoy your 770 and it gets the job done, that's all that matters.


----------



## win270wsm (Sep 26, 2011)

Everything between the muzzle and the buttstock! and I mean everything!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 26, 2011)

chuckdog said:


> Let me start by saying, please remember that you asked. It's good that you're satisfied with yours. I'm always glad when people like what they have. These are my opinions based on my experiences only!
> 
> I have experience with several of them, and yes I'm one of those people that doesn't understand why Big Green continues to market them, especially after bringing Marlin in under the same umbrella?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sargent (Sep 27, 2011)

If it works for  you, it works for you.

A deer does not care that a cheap rifle caused his demise.


----------



## bearpugh (Sep 28, 2011)

770 and 710 are disposable rifles. you buy cheap, if you get one that works you get a few years of service. when it breaks its done. if you decide to sell or trade it prepare to get your feelings hurt.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing.  

High brow folk have there noses in roses...  

*V*


----------



## Jimmyp (Sep 28, 2011)

get what you want with your money and be happy with it.


----------



## gtgeorge (Sep 28, 2011)

I was given one as a gift a couple years ago by my wife that did not know better. It is in 7mm rem mag and out of the box it had issues.

1.	I found it to have problems ejecting the rounds, whether new or spent.
2.	When sighting it in it would not consistently hit paper with several different ammo choices.
3.	Bolt is sticky unless great care is used to pull straight back and push straight forward or it will stick and drag.
4.	Scope was a very poor choice for the rifle.
5.	Stock broke at the rear sling mount for no apparent reason walking with it shouldered. The gun was only carried a few times by the sling at that point and had never bumped or  had any excessive force applied. (Remington sent me a new one at no charge)
6.	Many times will not remove a round from the chamber. You have to push the bolt forward with excessive force or rack it forward hard to catch the round (waiting to send in for this to be looked at under warranty)

Plus side is when I started reloading for it I got it dialed in to Sub MOA as I shot a .83' 5 shot group at 140 yards  

It has killed everything I shot with it, or should I say "could". Unfortunately a hog got a free pass this past weekend since it would not eject the spent round that just killed one hog in the group. 

So let's just say I am less than a proud owner of one. If the ejection problem is fixed, I will be somewhat happy with the gun in the end. Unfortunately knowing the limited lifespan  I can expect before it's a throw away, I don't go out to just shoot it like I would a better quality rifle.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Sep 29, 2011)

*?*

Don't know what a mdl 770 costs, but I can tell you there is not a better entry level rifle in any caliber, in my opinion, than Savage 11 w/ accutrigger.
DB


----------



## Buzz (Sep 29, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> High brow folk have there noses in roses...
> 
> *V*



sarcasm?    Hey the guy did ask and I think chuckdog answered it very fairly.


----------



## germag (Sep 29, 2011)

Apparently you're supposed to lie when people ask questions like this so nobody gets defensive and calls you a snob for telling the truth.


----------



## weagle (Sep 29, 2011)

If everyone on here was forced to hunt with a 770 I doubt many would go lacking for venison burger.  

Having said that: It's a price point rifle that is not really a good value.  The Stevens 200 and Marlin bolt action rifles are a better buy and better design.  

I'd rather have a remington 770 than a remington 742 and it was THE deer rifle for a lot of folks 30 years ago.

So the 770 isn't the rifle I'd recommend, but if you have one and it works for you I say go forth and knock em dead.

Weagle


----------

